# Elk Heart



## dmax86 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello All!

Yes i did use the search option but nothing turned up. 

My neighbor (retired sheriff) is asking me to smoke an elk heart. I have smoked alot of things but never an elk heart. can anyone help a guy out? I already figure a brine for a few days and then wrapped in bacon since its so lean. any pointers would be great thank you!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2018)

They were just talking about deer hearts . Be close to the same ? 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hickory-smoked-deer-heart.269493/


----------



## Reginald (Jan 11, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> They were just talking about deer hearts . Be close to the same ?
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hickory-smoked-deer-heart.269493/


We boil boil fresh deer heart every season but have never smoked one. May be something to look in to. Boiled is damn tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2018)

DM86, Chopsaw has posted my smoking method. It is a very tasty treat with crackers and cheese but some folks don't want their heart to be that pink.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 11, 2018)

The linked method is the way I'd smoke a heart.
But be aware that there will be some tough parts left in the ventricles that'll need trimming out.

We love hearts and take all we can get from our kills and other's too.
Damned shame so many toss them in the gut pile.
I'll share our primary cooking method.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fried-venison-heart.258095/

Cut the upper Atriums off
Rinse ventricles well to remove clotted blood
Trim all the thick white fat from the upper exterior
Slice horizontally .5" thick
Carefully trim out the fibrous skeleton from the ventricles
(Very tough, stringy and web like tissues that shape, anchor and influence the action of the heart)
Season to taste
Sear in bacon grease over high heat in cast iron
Cook to no more than medium (I prefer med-rare), a minute or two per side


----------

